# [LT] Kur jus?

## univac^

Lietuviu nera?  :Wink: 

----------

## UltraNoXx

yra   :Smile: 

----------

## univac^

 :Smile: 

----------

## djoxy

O kaip gi... yra , naujausias pamiselis del linuxu....

kaip sekasi kiek laiko jau su gentoo zaidziates?

----------

## Doncka115

yra Lietuviu, ju visada buvo ir bus ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Justaz

maza dalis bendruomenes. bet yra ;D

----------

## huliganaz

visgi yra keletas  :Smile:  dzhiugu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## recall

 *Doncka115 wrote:*   

> yra Lietuviu, ju visada buvo ir bus ... 

 

Jų visur yra! Tik labai garsiai neūkaujam  :Cool: 

----------

## GODhack

As ir is neturejimo ka veikt sugalvojau paziuret kas dabar gero Gentoo pasaulyje. 

Tai reik ir LT tema padet islaikyt virsuj.   :Very Happy: 

~~

OMG as per savo tokius noru tapau n00b reik greit postint iki pakankamo kiekio.   :Mad: 

----------

## SKazas

Jo. jo, laikom temą viršuje  :Smile: 

Na o visad "viršuje" tai portas.lt arba kompiuterijos forumas  :Smile: 

Todėl čia labai ir nesireiškia lietuviai.

----------

## Pagany

Faina būti nūbu. :)

----------

## dindras

esam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## marlena

Sveiki tautieciai.Mes visur po biski   :Wink: 

----------

